# Dateisystem fehler

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

```
Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

 Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

Press I to enter interactive boot mode

 * Mounting proc at /proc ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Profiling init using bootchart

 * Mountin sysfs at /sys

 * Mounting /dev ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...              [ ok ]

 * waiting for uevents to be processed ...

udev-work[1135]: device node '/dev/mapper/control' already exists, link do '/de

v/mapper/control' will not overwrite it

 * Mounting devpts at /dev/pts ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Checking root filesystem ...

/dev/sda3 enthält ein fehlerhaftes Dateisystem, Prüfen erzwungen.

/dev/sda3:

Doppelter oder unzulässiger Block in Gebrauch!

/dev/sda3: Mehrfach beansprucht Block(s) in Inode 8478730: 3347638 3347638

/dev/sda3: (es gibt 1 Inodes, die doppelte/defekte Blocks enthalten.)

/dev/sda3: File /var/log/messages (Inode #8478730, mod time Tue Sep  7 15:01:08 

2010)

  has 2 mehrfach beansprucht Block(s), shared with 0 file(s):

/dev/sda3:

/dev/sda3: UNERWARTETE INKONSISTENZ; fsk MANUELL AUSFÜHREN

        (d.h. ohne -a oder -p Option)

 * Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(                                        [ !! ]

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):

(none) ~ # fsck                                    

fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16.2

e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)

/dev/sda3 enthält ein fehlerhaftes Dateisystem, Prüfung erzwungen.

Durchgang 1: Prüfe Inodes, Blocks, und Größen
```

Dann zeigt er mir eine Zeitlang einen blinkenden Cursor an und anschließend zeigt er abwechselnd folgende Zwei Zeilen.

```
/sbin/bootchartd: Zeile 109: echo: Schreibfehler: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speiche

rplatz mehr verfügbar.

/sbin/bootchartd: Zeile 113: echo: Schreibfehler: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speiche

rplatz mehr verfügbar.
```

ich hab das ein paar minuten gelassen, um zu schauen ob noch was anderes kommt (total sinnlos oder?) und anschließend mit Strg+D neu gestartet.

Das selbe von Vorne.

Vielen Dank im Vorhinein

LG Roland

----------

## s|mon

Hi Roland,

bei Fehlern im Dateisystem wuerde ich wenn moeglich zuerst ein Backup (mit dd oder aehnlichem) erstellen bevor man irgendwas repariert.

Anschliessend kannst du dann, von dem Command-Prompt an dem er dich nach CTRL-D laesst, ueberpruefen ob die partition voll ist und gegebenenfalls Platz schaffen und dannach den fsck neu ausfuehren (siehe man fsck) oder alternativ von einer LiveCD booten und von dort aus ueberpruefen. So kannst du dann gegebenenfalls nochmal suchen wenn bestimmte rueckfragen (waehrend fsck) kommen.

[edit]: evtl. hilft es dir auch schon bootchart zu deaktivieren

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

meinst du, dass ich ein Backup von der Platte mach, und anschließend schau ob ich dort den nötigen Speicher zur Verfügung stelle, und wenn wieder alles funktioniert ist alles gut, sonst spiel ich den Stand von heute (nix geht) wieder drauf und versuchs von vorne.

Oder kann man das so machen, dass man die Daten sichert, und die Platte neu partitioniert (ich hätte auch gerne mehr swap) und die daten wieder zurückspielt.

PS: Ich hab in dem Netbook eine 160 GB Platte, und davon sind mehr als 100 GB als / Partition. Das würde mit dd glaub ich ewig brauchen, geht das anders? Es sind nämlich glaub ich maximal 10 GB von den über 100 in Verwendung.

Mit BackTrack4 kann ich auf die Daten zugreifen. Wo hat er dann keinen Platz mehr?

Wie war nochmal der Befehl, mit dem man sieht, wieviel Platz auf jeder Partition frei, und genutzt ist?

LG Roland

----------

## Hollowman

Boote mal mit ner LiveCD und lass mal einen fsck drüber laufen.

Du wirst irgendwo ein Inode Problem haben.

mach mal df -i ist da irgenwas bei 100%?

Sebastian

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

mit df -i hab ich folgendes:

Filesystem     Inodes      IUsed    IFree   IUse% Mounted on

...

/dev/loop0    294542   294542          0    100%  /rofs

...

Was macht man dagegen?

Hab fsck laufen lassen, und konnte wieder Starten

danach bekam ich mit df -i keine Werte mehr die über 5% lagen.

Wie kann man am besten die Swap-Partition vergrößern?

Noch eine Frage.

Wenn ich unter XFCE auf Herunterfahren gehe bekomm ich einen Schwarzen Bildschirm mit einem X in der mitte. Man kann machen was man will, es geht nicht weg.

Mit Strg + Alt + F2,3,4,5 kommt man auch nicht weiter.

Esc, Strg + Alt + Entf, Q, Strg + C, Strg + D gehn auch nicht.

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist 4 sec auf den Einschaltknopf.

LG Roland

----------

## s|mon

Hallo,

was die Ursache für das Inode-Problem war kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Zur Swap-partition: Hast du noch eine Partition frei oder ist schon alles belegt?

Falls letzteres bleibt wohl nur ein verkleinern einer anderen Partition (auch hier empfiehlt sich ein Backup).

Einfacher und oft ausreichend ist wohl einfach eine Swap-datei anzulegen (man mkswap und die Forensuche sollten hierzu ausreichen).

Wegen dem Shutdown, hast du dannach mal in den logs unter /var/log geschaut (z.b. Xorg.*.log)?

Gruesse, s|mon

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hatte jetzt folgendes Problem:

Ich hab mich abgemeldet, und bekam wieder abwechselnd diese zwei Zeilen (wie oben) angezeigt.

Jetzt habe ich bootchart deinstalliert (emerge --unmerge bootchart)

und mit df -l bekomm ich folgendes:

```
Dateisystem          1K-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/sda3            152720804  11786812 133176204   9% /

none                     32768     32768         0 100% /lib/bootchart

udev                     10240       216     10024   3% /dev

/dev/sda1                69972     18595     47764  29% /boot

shm                     509852         0    509852   0% /dev/shm
```

Damit auch gleich zur nächsten Frage, wie bekomm ich /dev/sda3 kleiner? Wie mach ich ein Backup, dass nicht solange braucht wie dd?

Das ist meine Xorg.0.log -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/259805/ ich werd nicht schlau draus.

----------

